# tour de france 2013



## marchhare (Jan 18, 2013)

hi everyone,     we are new members and are off to see the tour de france, just 2 or 3 mountain stages,if anyone has any tips they would be greatfully recieved!      

thanka P&C


----------



## landydriver (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 19, 2013)

i wonder if there will be MH parking allowed overnight during the TDF in 2014 in yorkshire, mmmm will be interesting to see


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jan 19, 2013)

I wonder if that's why it's not going through benefits on sea?? The locals in Scarborough are so upset:wacko:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 19, 2013)

kimbowbill said:


> i wonder if there will be MH parking allowed overnight during the TDF in 2014 in yorkshire, mmmm will be interesting to see



It would be great to go and see it if they do.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 19, 2013)

Been twice and parked at the lower points then used a scooter both times (others used push bikes) no probs at all finding a spot lower down. Also if you pick a slow corner to watch its good. Have to say its all about the atmosphere it's terrific no matter where you watch.


----------



## mikey2341 (Feb 25, 2013)

We're hoping to head to Nice for the team time trial and then follow as much of it as possible until Paris.  The logistics of the transfers from stage 9-10 and then 20-21 are proving problematic and may mean we miss a couple out.  Should be a good adventure though!  It will be the first time abroad in a motorhome....


----------



## John H (Feb 26, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> It would be great to go and see it if they do.



Well, I'll be there with my motorhome and I know a few others who will be too!


----------



## marchhare (Feb 26, 2013)

*Tour de france 2013*



landydriver said:


> the bigger the hill the bigger the crowd , the sooner you need to get there
> 
> 2 years ago at alpe d'huez i was talking to a dutch guy...they had been parked on the hill for 8 days to make sure they had a top space.  Last year i was at the col du tourmalet  and there were vans parked on the hill 3 days before the stage.  Thats for prime "sites"   you'll always find somewhere to park the lower you go...though not on the hill at alpe d'huez....theres very few spaces and they'll be claimed days before hand. Theres a nice large field next to the casino supermarket in bourg-d'oisans at the bottom of the hill...no good if you have a large rear overhang though.
> 
> Depends where your heading really. This years alpe d'huez stage will be mobbed...but i'll be there anyway



hi everyone, sorry for the delay, bin getting the bus ready for a few days away, thanks for all the gen, looks like we really need to start working on 6 week hol.

Riding the magic carpet


----------

